# Umstellung auf Grub2

## Erdie

Ich komme wohl nicht daran vorbei eine Migration auf Grub2 zu machen. Demnach wollte ich nach dem Migrations Guide im Wiki vorgehen. Gemäß Wiki kann man Grub2 als Slot installieren und die Konfigutation durchführen ohne vorher Grub1 zu deinstallieren. Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Bisher war grub2 maskiert. Wenn ich es demaskiere und eine world Update machen will, werden eine große Menge Dateien neu gebaut und grub1 wird deinstalliert.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob meine System dannach noch bootfähig ist solange ich grub1 nicht aus dem MBR lösche und ich gemäßt Wiki die Migration durchführe. Ich habe mich zu dem Schritt entschlossen weil ich auf gcc8 gehen wollte und auch der World Rebuild nicht ohne Austausch von Grub funktioniert. Und irgendwann muß man es wohl tun. Aber ich tue mich immer damit schwer - jetzt mal auf Denglish - ein "running system zu touchen". Sollte der Weg wie im Wiki beschrieben, einwandfrei funktionieren?

Link zum Wiki:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Migration

Die Ausgabe von "emerge -av world" wenn ich grub2 demaskiere:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r11:0/1::gentoo  USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20170101::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.9::gentoo  USE="-pic -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.6-r1::poly-c [2.6-r1::gentoo] USE="split-usr -build" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.21::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/id3-0.15-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-4.0.20170331::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-forensics/foremost-1.5.7-r3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/exfat-utils-1.3.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-build (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags-5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mp3_check-1.98-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mp3wrap-0.5::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/hdparm-9.56::gentoo  USE="-static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.29.3::gentoo  USE="ipv6 static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.6-r3::gentoo  USE="xattr -static -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/xdotool-3.20160805.1::gentoo  USE="-examples" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/modutils-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libc-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/rar-5.7.0_p20190224::gentoo  USE="-all_sfx" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.4-r2::poly-c  USE="extra-filters nls threads -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.36::gentoo  USE="zlib -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.30::gentoo  USE="acl nls split-usr xattr -caps -gmp -hostname -kill -multicall (-selinux) -static -test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20180626073013::gentoo  USE="arp hostname ipv6 nls -nis -plipconfig (-selinux) -slattach -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/rev-plugins-0.7.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/vco-plugins-0.3.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/tap-plugins-0.7.3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/mcp-plugins-0.4.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r9::gentoo  USE="crypt ipv6 -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] games-rpg/eternal-lands-data-1.9.3-r1::gentoo  USE="music sound -bloodsuckermaps" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20180629::gentoo  USE="arping filecaps ipv6 ssl -SECURITY_HAZARD -caps -clockdiff -doc -gcrypt -idn -libressl -nettle -rarpd -rdisc -static -tftpd -tracepath -traceroute6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-shells/bash-4.4_p23-r1::gentoo  USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17.23.0.2.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline ssl -libressl" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/less-531::gentoo  USE="pcre unicode" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pager-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wakeonlan-0.41-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/flac123-0.0.12::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/google-perftools-2.6.2:0/4::gentoo  USE="debug -largepages -minimal -optimisememory -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-16bit-indices -debug -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/screen-4.6.1::gentoo  USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openrdate-1.2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/make-4.2.1-r4::gentoo  USE="nls -guile -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.5::gentoo  USE="acl nls -forced-sandbox (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.31.1-r6:2.31::gentoo  USE="cxx gold nls plugins -default-gold -doc -multitarget -static-libs -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0-r1::gentoo  USE="nls (-selinux) -static -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/gawk-4.2.1-r1::poly-c  USE="nls readline -forced-sandbox -mpfr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-23.1-r1::gentoo  USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.32::gentoo  USE="acl nls xattr -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.6-r1::gentoo  USE="nls -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/eix-0.33.7::gentoo  USE="nls -debug -doc -sqlite" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r2::gentoo  USE="nls (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/dvdbackup-0.4.2::gentoo  USE="nls" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1:8.3.0::gentoo  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-7.3.0-r3:7.3.0::gentoo  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -regression-test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.44:4.19.44::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.27-r1:4.19.27-r1::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.26::gentoo  USE="-pax_kernel" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.12-r2::gentoo  USE="gif jpeg png tiff -static-libs -webp" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.8-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/davfs2-1.5.4::gentoo  USE="nls" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/mercurial-4.9-r2::gentoo  USE="chg -bugzilla -emacs -gpg -test -tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/youtube-dl-2019.05.20::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/mirrorselect-2.2.4-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.20.3::gentoo  USE="ipv6 nls pcre ssl zlib -debug -gnutls -idn -libressl -ntlm -static -test -uuid" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-3.1-r1::gentoo  USE="nls pcre -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.3::gentoo  USE="acl iconv ipv6 xattr -examples -static -stunnel" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.17.0-r1::poly-c [4.17.0-r1::gentoo] USE="berkdb iptables ipv6 -atm -caps -elf -minimal (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-3.2::gentoo  USE="magic ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.4::gentoo  USE="nls pam -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.4.0-r5::gentoo  USE="flac nls ogg123 -kate -speex" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/sox-14.4.2-r1::gentoo  USE="alsa encode flac ladspa mad ogg openmp png sndfile -amr -ao -debug -id3tag -opus -oss -pulseaudio -static-libs -twolame -wavpack" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.4::gentoo  USE="encode mad vorbis" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/efivar-37:0/1::gentoo  107 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.1.8:0.9::poly-c [1.1.8:0.9::gentoo] USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -bat -doc (-selinux)" 3.771 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r15::gentoo  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.15-r3::gentoo  USE="nls" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse -3dnow" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mp3splt-2.6.2::gentoo  USE="flac" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-power/powernowd-1.00-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/fuse-exfat-1.3.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.5.0:0/5.0.0::gentoo  USE="-contrib -sensord -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r10::gentoo  USE="-doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/smartmontools-7.0-r1::gentoo  USE="daemon -caps (-selinux) -static -systemd -update_drivedb" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xinput-1.6.2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xev-1.2.3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/whois-5.3.2::gentoo  USE="iconv nls -idn" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/editor-0-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/wgetpaste-2.28-r2::gentoo  USE="ssl" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libva-1.7.3::gentoo  USE="X drm opengl vdpau -egl -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -dummy -i965 -intel -nouveau" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/apulse-0.1.12-r4::gentoo  USE="-debug -sdk -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.17.2::gentoo  USE="ipv6 tcpd -amqp -caps -dbi -geoip -geoip2 -http -json -libressl -mongodb -pacct -python -redis -smtp -spoof-source -systemd" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/wdfs-1.4.2-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/irqbalance-1.5.0::gentoo  USE="numa -caps (-selinux) -tui" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/qjackctl-0.4.5::gentoo  USE="alsa dbus -debug -portaudio" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] app-crypt/kencfs-plasma-2.0.1_alpha::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r3::gentoo  USE="gtk ssl -libressl" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-plugins/ir_lv2-1.3.2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mp3info-0.8.5a-r1::gentoo  USE="gtk" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-irc/hexchat-2.12.4-r2::gentoo  USE="dbus gtk libnotify nls spell ssl -debug -libcanberra -libproxy -libressl -lua -perl -plugin-checksum -plugin-fishlim -plugin-sysinfo -python" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] www-plugins/google-talkplugin-5.41.3.0::gentoo  USE="libnotify (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/uget-2.2.0::gentoo  USE="gnutls libnotify nls -aria2 (-ayatana) -control-socket -gstreamer -openssl -rss" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.33-r1::gentoo  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam readline suid udev unicode -build -caps -fdformat -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -systemd -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/dosfstools-4.1::gentoo  USE="udev -compat -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.44.5::gentoo  USE="nls -fuse -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="ipv6 libmount nfsidmap nfsv4 tcpd uuid -caps -junction -kerberos -ldap -nfsdcld -nfsv41 (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/luvcview-0.2.6-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/rawtherapee-5.5::gentoo  USE="openmp" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/mc-4.8.22::poly-c  USE="X edit gpm nls slang spell unicode xdg -samba -sftp -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] games-fps/openarena-0.8.8-r1::gentoo  USE="curl openal vorbis" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/abcde-2.8.1::gentoo  USE="aac cdr flac id3tag lame vorbis -cdparanoia -mac -musepack -musicbrainz -normalize -opus -replaygain -speex -wavpack" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/testdisk-7.1_pre20180922::gentoo  USE="jpeg qt5 zlib (-ewf) -ntfs -reiserfs -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freealut-1.1.0-r3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/vim-8.1.0648-r1::gentoo  USE="X acl gpm nls -cscope -debug -lua -luajit -minimal -perl -python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl -terminal -vim-pager" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/p7zip-16.02-r4::gentoo  USE="kde pch wxwidgets -doc -rar (-static)" ABI_X86="(-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gifsicle-1.91::gentoo  USE="X" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-32.0.0.192:22::gentoo  USE="nsplugin ppapi" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/mkvtoolnix-29.0.0::gentoo  USE="nls qt5 -debug -pch -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-5.2.26.128414::gentoo  USE="additions chm -headless -python -rdesktop-vrdp -sdk -vboxwebsrv" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-vim/info-1.7-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/easytag-2.4.3-r1::gentoo  USE="flac mp3 mp4 vorbis -nautilus -opus -speex -test -wavpack" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-firmware/alsa-firmware-1.0.29::gentoo  ALSA_CARDS="hdsp -aica -asihpi -ca0132 -cs46xx -darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu1212 -emu1616 -emu1820 -gina20 -gina24 -hdspm -indigo -indigoio -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -maestro3 -mia -mixart -mona -msnd-pinnacle -pcxhr -sb16 -usb-usx2y -vx222 -wavefront -ymfpci" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/jigl-2.0.1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/mkgallery-1.1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/unetbootin-661::gentoo  L10N="-am -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -gl -he -hr -hu -id -it -ja -lt -lv -ml -ms -nan -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -tr -uk -ur -vi -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.4.0::gentoo  USE="-egl -gles2" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] games-fps/etlegacy-2.75::poly-c  USE="curl freetype gettext ipv6 openal opengl vorbis -autoupdate -curses -dedicated -irc -jansson -lua -omnibot -renderer-gles -renderer2" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/hugin-2019.0.0::gentoo  USE="-debug -lapack -python -raw -sift" L10N="-ca -ca-valencia -cs -da -de -en-GB -es -eu -fi -fr -hu -it -ja -nl -pl -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -zh-CN -zh-TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-apps/curator-3.0_p20110120-r2::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-2.21.0::gentoo  USE="blksha1 curl gpg iconv nls pcre pcre-jit perl python threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight -libressl -mediawiki -mediawiki-experimental (-ppcsha1) -subversion -test -tk -xinetd" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/rpm-4.14.1::gentoo  USE="acl nls -caps -doc -lua -python (-selinux) -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo  USE="jpeg lcms nls png tiff -gimp -ocr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-im/pidgin-2.13.0:0/2::gentoo  USE="dbus gstreamer gtk ncurses nls spell xscreensaver (-aqua) -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -idn -meanwhile -networkmanager -perl -pie -prediction -python -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr -zeroconf" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman-2017::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/xterm-337::gentoo  USE="openpty truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -xinerama" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.66-r1::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/man-0-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R   #] games-fps/rtcw-9999::poly-c  USE="client truetype vorbis -curl -mumble -openal -opus -server -voip" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   *] media-plugins/calf-9999::gentoo  USE="gtk jack lv2 -experimental -lash -static-libs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/package-manager-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-5.00::gentoo  USE="nls" L10N="-da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ru -zh-CN" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra-2017::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4::gentoo  USE="cdr dbus exif jpeg lcms nls openmp spell -dia -gnome -imagemagick -inkjar -latex -postscript -static-libs -visio -wpg" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/layman-2.4.2-r1::gentoo  USE="git subversion -bazaar -cvs -darcs (-g-sorcery) -gpg -mercurial -sqlite -squashfs -sync-plugin-portage -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.2.7::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   Rf   ] dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202:1.8::gentoo  USE="alsa cups fontconfig -commercial -headless-awt -javafx -jce -nsplugin (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-gfx/darktable-2.6.2::gentoo  USE="cups kwallet nls opencl openmp -colord -doc -flickr -geolocation -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -graphicsmagick -jpeg2k -openexr -pax_kernel -webp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse3" L10N="-ca -cs -de -es -fi -fr -hu -ja -nb -nl -pl -pt-BR -ru -sl" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/jre-1.8.0-r1:1.8::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/rosegarden-17.04::gentoo  USE="-lirc" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] sci-geosciences/gpxsee-7.1-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/claws-mail-3.17.3-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus gnutls imap ipv6 libcanberra libindicate libnotify nls notification pdf pgp spell startup-notification svg -archive -bogofilter -calendar -clamav -debug -dillo -doc -gdata -ldap -networkmanager -nntp -pda -perl -python -rss -session -sieve -smime -spam-report -spamassassin -valgrind -xface" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/kid3-3.7.1:5::gentoo  USE="flac kde mp3 mp4 taglib vorbis -acoustid" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/retroshare-0.6.4::gentoo  USE="cli gui -feedreader -gnome-keyring -voip" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-print/lexmark-ppd-common-20130617::printer-drivers  USE="-contone" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/texlive-2017::gentoo  USE="X music png truetype xml -cjk -context -detex -dvi2tty -epspdf -extra -games -graphics -humanities -jadetex -luatex -metapost -pdfannotextractor -pstricks -publishers -science -tex4ht -texi2html -xetex -xindy" L10N="-af -ar -as -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -kn -ko -la -lo -lt -lv -ml -mn -mr -nb -nl -nn -no -or -pa -pl -pt -rm -ro -ru -sa -sco -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tk -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.15-r1:0/6::poly-c [3.3.15-r1:0/6::gentoo] USE="elogind kill ncurses nls unicode -modern-top (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mysql-5.7.25:0/18::gentoo  USE="perl server -cjk (-client-libs) -cracklib -debug -experimental -jemalloc -latin1 -libressl -numa -profiling (-selinux) -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc -test -yassl" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 324 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.25_p1-r1::gentoo  USE="nls pam sendmail -gcrypt -ldap -offensive -openssl -sasl (-selinux) -skey -sssd" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/shadow-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ssh-0::gentoo  USE="-minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/service-manager-0::gentoo  USE="(-prefix)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/dev-manager-0-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-7.1.1-r3::gentoo  USE="embedded ipv6 udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.5.6::gentoo  USE="kmod udev zlib -dns -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/wine-vanilla-3.0.3:3.0.3::gentoo  USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png realtime run-exes scanner ssl threads truetype udev udisks xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -kerberos -ldap -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -prelink -pulseaudio -samba (-selinux) -test -v4l -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-boot/efibootmgr-16::gentoo  36 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/bluez-tools-0_p20161212::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/wine-0-r5::gentoo  USE="(-d3d9) (-staging)" ABI_X86="32 64" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/bluez-alsa-1.3.1::gentoo  USE="aac -debug -hcitop -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-430.14:0/430::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver gtk3 kms multilib tools -compat -static-libs -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/nmap-7.70::gentoo  USE="ipv6 nls nse ssl -libressl -libssh2 -ncat -ndiff -nmap-update -nping (-system-lua) -zenmap" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 encode fdk gpl hardcoded-tables iconv jack ladspa lv2 mp3 network opengl opus postproc sdl svg theora threads truetype vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection -debug -doc -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -kvazaar -libaom -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -libxml2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -openh264 -openssl -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -snappy -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -test -twolame -v4l -vaapi -wavpack -webp -x265 -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/harvid-0.8.2::gentoo  USE="-libav" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.2.2::gentoo  USE="alsa ffmpeg flac jack ladspa lame lv2 mad midi nls portmixer soundtouch vorbis vst -doc -id3tag -libav -sbsms -twolame -vamp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/handbrake-1.1.2::gentoo  USE="fdk gtk -gstreamer -libav -libav-aac -x265" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/smplayer-18.6.0::poly-c  USE="-autoshutdown -bidi -debug -mpris" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/frei0r-plugins-1.6.1::gentoo  USE="facedetect scale0tilt -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/ardour-5.12:5::gentoo  USE="jack (-altivec) -doc" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse -3dnow" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/teamspeak-client-3.2.5::gentoo  USE="alsa -pulseaudio" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-60.7.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate jack screenshot startup-notification -bindist -clang -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -hwaccel (-neon) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test -wifi" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.5.1-r1::gentoo  USE="openmp -fits -test" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" L10N="-cs -de -es -fi -fr -hi -hu -id -it -pl -ro -ru -sk -tr -zh" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.10.8-r1:2::gentoo  USE="alsa mng postscript udev -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -gnome -heif -jpeg2k -openexr -python -test -unwind -vector-icons -webp -wmf -xpm" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11-r4::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg mplayer ogg vorbis xvid -fping -libav -subtitles -vcd -xine" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/smtube-17.5.0-r2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-6.1.5.2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus gtk kde -accessibility (-coinmp) -debug -eds (-firebird) -googledrive -gstreamer -gtk2 -java -mysql -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kdialog-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="X -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/konsole-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="X handbook -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/spectacle-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook kipi -debug -share" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/ark-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="bzip2 handbook -debug -lzma -test -zip" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kcalc-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kdenlive-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="freesound handbook semantic-desktop -debug (-gles2) -jogshuttle -share -v4l" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/okular-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="crypt handbook image-backend pdf postscript tiff -chm -debug -djvu -epub -markdown -mobi -mobile -plucker -share -speech -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/gwenview-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="X activities handbook kipi mpris semantic-desktop -debug -fits -raw -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/yakuake-3.0.5-r1:5::gentoo  USE="X absolute-position -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kwalletmanager-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kwrite-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/k3b-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="dvd encode ffmpeg flac handbook mad mp3 sndfile taglib vorbis -debug -emovix -libav -musepack -sox -test -vcd -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/kile-2.9.92-r1:5::gentoo  USE="handbook pdf png -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/dolphin-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook semantic-desktop thumbnail -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/ktuberling-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kolourpaint-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook scanner -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/kdevelop-5.3.2:5::gentoo  USE="gdbui handbook plasma qmake -debug -hex -reviewboard -subversion -test -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kmail-18.12.3-r1:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kmix-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="alsa handbook -debug -pulseaudio" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/print-manager-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="gtk -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/falkon-3.1.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X dbus kde -debug -libressl -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.15.5:5::gentoo  USE="fontconfig handbook mouse semantic-desktop -appstream -debug -ibus -scim -test -touchpad" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/ktorrent-5.1.1:5::gentoo  USE="bwscheduler downloadorder handbook infowidget ipfilter kross logviewer magnetgenerator mediaplayer scanfolder search shutdown stats upnp zeroconf -debug -rss -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.15.5:5::gentoo  USE="bluetooth browser-integration crypt desktop-portal display-manager elogind gtk handbook legacy-systray pam pm-utils sddm wallpapers -consolekit -discover -grub -networkmanager -plymouth -pulseaudio -sdk -systemd" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-tex/biber-2.7::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3:2/2.02-r3::poly-c [0.97-r18:0::gentoo] USE="fonts%* nls%* sdl%* themes%* truetype%* -debug% -device-mapper% -doc% -efiemu% -libzfs% -mount% -multislot% -static (-test) (-custom-cflags%) (-ncurses%*) (-netboot%)" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64%* pc%* -coreboot% -efi-32% -emu% -ieee1275% -loongson% -multiboot% -qemu% -qemu-mips% -uboot% -xen% -xen-32%" 7.707 KiB

[uninstall     ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r18::gentoo  USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 

[blocks b      ] sys-boot/grub:2[-multislot] ("sys-boot/grub:2[-multislot]" is blocking sys-boot/grub-0.97-r18)

[blocks b      ] sys-boot/grub:0 ("sys-boot/grub:0" is blocking sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3)

Total: 211 packages (2 new, 1 in new slot, 208 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 11.944 KiB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Conflict: 2 blocks

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:4.9.76-r1".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:4.14.83".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-plugins/lsp-plugins-lv2".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

```

----------

## mike155

Sollte der Thread nicht besser ins Support-Forum, als ins Dokumentation-Forum?

Wenn Du Grub 2 so verwenden willst, wie Grub 0.9.7, solltest Du ein paar USE Flags deaktivieren:

```
echo "sys-boot/grub   -fonts -themes -truetype" >>/etc/portage/package.use
```

Dann werden sowohl Grub, als auch die Menge der Pakete, die Grub neu reinziehen oder re-installieren möchte, kleiner. Und wer braucht schon Truetype-Fonts und Themes im Boot-Manager? 

Die Grub-Konfiguration kannst Du entweder mit "grub-mkconfig" erstellen, oder Du wählst die Minimal-Variante, die sehr ähnlich zu Grub 0.97 ist: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8122378.html#8122378

----------

## Erdie

Danke und sorry, ich wollte das ins Support forum schreiben. War ein Versehen. Vielleicht kann das eine Moderator verschieben.

Grüße Erdie

----------

## Chiitoo

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

Seems to be more about support, than about dokumentation.

----------

## Marlo

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  Und wer braucht schon Truetype-Fonts und Themes im Boot-Manager? 
> 
> 

 

Ich brauche das!   :Very Happy: 

denn ich habe mir für Grub den SDDM Login Themes  Earth Night https://store.kde.org/p/1225550/

zurecht gemacht. Nur damit das Erscheinungsbild ein bischen gefälliger wird.   :Cool: 

```
~ $ emerge grub -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3:2/2.02-r3::gentoo  USE="efiemu fonts mount nls sdl themes truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -libzfs -multislot -static (-test)" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 -coreboot -efi-32 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen -xen-32" 7.707 KiB

```

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Erdie

Aber, jetzt nur zur Bestätigung, wenn ich grub2 mittels portage installiert habe, ist ja nach wie vor grub1 aktiv und mein System bleibt vorerst bootfähig, oder? Der kritische Schritt ist ja dann "grub-install". Ist das soweit richtig oder übersehe ich da was?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Aber, jetzt nur zur Bestätigung, wenn ich grub2 mittels portage installiert habe, ist ja nach wie vor grub1 aktiv und mein System bleibt vorerst bootfähig, oder? Der kritische Schritt ist ja dann "grub-install". Ist das soweit richtig oder übersehe ich da was?
> 
> 

 

Ja, ich glaube, dass das so ist. 

Mein Umstieg auf Grub 2 ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her - kann sein, dass ich etwas übersehe oder dass sich in der Zwischenzeit etwas geändert hat.

Wenn Du bzgl. der Umstellung Bedenken hast: erstelle Dir doch eine CD bzw. einen USB-Stick mit SystemRescueCD. Dann kannst Du in Notfall (falls die Grub2 Installation schief gelaufen sein sollte) von CD bzw. USB-Stick starten. Im Boot-Menü gibt es eine Option "Installiertes OS booten", mit der Du Dein System booten kannst.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hatte vor kurzem noch mal auf einem System das Problem, das ich "dachte" ich weiß wie es bootet. Aber es "bootete" anders. Was dann zu einem Fehler führte nach dem ich etwas länger suchen musste.

Zwar hab ich auf manchen Systemen den UEFI Boot-Modus mit einer UEFI Partition. Doch auf diesem Alten Mainboard funktionierte es nicht. Da ich eine neue 4 TB Festplatte mit GPT Table hatte dachte ich mir bleibt nur die UEFI Variante.

Weil so wie gesagt an anderes System ausschließlich bootete, auf dem ich auch nicht mal eben die Festplatten-Partitionierung am Anfang ändern konnte.

Generell wird ein anderes Partionierungsschema empfohlen wenn man in Zukunft von einem Nicht-UEFI System auf ein UEFI System wechselt damit man noch Raum hat für eine BIOS-BOOT Partion.

Jetzt gab es den Fall das man UEFI aber nicht zwingend braucht, wenn das Bios dies aber unterstützt. Dazu musste ich im Bios UEFI deaktivieren/disablen. Verwendet wurde dann ein Verfahren bei dem sich bei Grub-Install direkt auf die erste freie Partition kopiert. Diese Platte braucht dann auch kein spezielles Bootflag sondern wird über parted mit

```
(parted)set 1 bios_grub on
```

gesetzt. Bei dem grub-install Befehlt schaut halt grub2 welches Konfiguration es vor findet und handelt danach.

Bei mir war dann das Problem letztlich ein Verständnisproblem. Ich dachte diese Optionen schließen sich nicht aus und ich könnte beide Nutzen um in Zukunft einfacher wechseln zu können.

Das Gentoo-Wiki schreibt dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> Installing GRUB2 as the system's boot loader depends on how the system is meant to boot (through BIOS or UEFI) and how the disk on which the boot loader should be installed is partitioned (using MBR or GPT partition layout).
> 
> This article covers the following situations:
> 
>     BIOS with MBR
> ...

 

Das Stichwort war dann natürlich das through BIOS or UEFI, man sollte sich für eine Variante entscheiden und sich das merken und in der Systemdokumentation notieren. Wobei mein Fehler wohl darin bestannd die erste Partion doppelt zu nutzen, für beide Installationsschritte, weil ich diese Praxis ein mal bei einem anderen reinen UEFI system so machte und dann aus Gewohnheit wiederholen wollten.

Na ja nach 10x neu booten und mehreren Grub-Installationsversuchen und einigen Fehlermeldungen hatte ich es endlich verstanden. ;D

----------

## oliver2104

Der kritische Schritt ist tatsächlich "grub-install".

Der Unterschied liegt in den Kofigurationsdateien,

wie auch immer diese erstellt werden.

Grub1 verlangt nach -> /boot/grub/grub.conf

Grub2 dagegen braucht -> /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## Erdie

Grub Migration heute erfolgreich durchgeführt. Jetzt folgt der Wechsel auf gcc-8 incl Neubauen des ganzen Systems. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich das System offenbar 2012 aufgesetzt hatte, es waren noch grub1 Artefakte aus der Zeit vorhanden.

PS: Alles erledigt incl. kernelupdate auf 4.19.66   :Very Happy:   Puuuh, endlich ist das System wieder up2date. Aber mein Eindruck ist, dass das irgendwie so recht keiner aufregend findet lol. Ich kann mich noch freuen weil ich im Anfängerstadium hängengeblieben bin. Das ist sowas ähnliches wie ewig jung bleiben ..  :Razz: 

----------

